# Big Thud!



## NavJag (Feb 23, 2013)

I finished this one a few months ago. It's the big 1/32 scale Trumpeter F-105D. I bought this from E-bay a few years ago, Trumpeter doesn't make it anymore.

It's one of their older kits, and has a few well-known shape issues (the nose is off, the spine is not quite right, and the dorsal fins have the wrong shape) but I didn't change it at all as I'm too lazy and it still looks like a Thud! The flaps have the goofy Trumpeter working PE, which makes it really hard put them together and cement to the wing. I'd be happy with either leaving them up or gluing down.

I really like Southeast Asia camo schemes - it was a lot of fun using it on this big aircraft. I did some pre-shading, then airbrushed the main colors. I lightened each of the main colors to present a fading effect, and added a wash to the panel lines to make the aircraft a bit dirty. For the canopy and windscreen, I used micro-masking tape for the first time along the frames and really like how it turned out.

The F-105 is one of my favorite jets, and I'm amazed that anyone produced a model of it in 1/32 scale! :hat:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh, I like Thuds. Still need to add one to my collection. Your 1/32 looks great at that scale. The SE Asian camo scheme looks very realistic and the weathering/shading is just right.

Thanks for showing us.


----------



## NavJag (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you much! The Thud really is a unique looking aircraft. I have two of the old Monogram 1/48 versions - both the D and the two seat G version to build someday!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Beautiful job! Excellent weathering!
I have the 2-seater, halfway built as a Wild Weasel. I got an incredible aftermarket cockpit in it that outshines the quality of the rest of the airplane :lol:. Gotta get back to it some day.


----------



## NavJag (Feb 23, 2013)

Cool - an aftermarket set for one of these birds would really make it shine!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Here's the aftermarket cockpit before I installed it. Can't recall who made it.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

That one oh five looks GOOOOOOOD!


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

That turned out nice. I think you did a great job on the weathering. Where did you get the micro-masking tape that you used for the canopy frames?


----------



## NavJag (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks - I ordered the micromasking tape from Hobby Link Japan - they had a number of different sizes and the price was pretty good for them!


----------



## NavJag (Feb 23, 2013)

Holy cow - that cockpit is great! You gotta finish that big bird just to show off that cockpit!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Great model, and I like the weathering on it too!


Agentsmith


----------



## Grahamjohn (Jun 18, 2012)

Great build with a superb paint job.


----------



## NavJag (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks - I really like the southeast asia camo scheme, but I also have to really motivate myself to do it with all of the work I know has to go into it!


----------

